# Border visa run Abu Dhabi to Oman



## goldisking

I'm a US citizen and would like to move to Abu Dhabi on a tourist visa. I heard that there were people doing visa runs every 30 days from Abu Dhabi to Oman. I was wondering how many times can you do this. Do they ask why you're entering the UAE and who you're staying with? I'm hoping to go there and find a job too. I heard that you can look for jobs on a tourist visa but you can't take the job until you exit the country to change your visa to a work visa. Is it true and how likely is that that a company will sponsor your work visa? I am an Asian American female by the way. Will I be discriminated against in the case of the visa runs? How much is a visa run cost? Thank you for any insights you guys might have.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are alot of threads on visa runs. Do a search on the dubai forum for exact directions and information. Search is your friend. Here is a start http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...one-know-about-visa-changes-hatta-border.html 

In theory, can keep doing them. 
Can look for a job. Do not get caught working on one. 
If you work here, then they sponsor you. Otherwise, you can not work, in theory. 
Asians will automatically get a bit of discrimination but speak with authority and once they realize you are not 'sub continent asian' (horrible to say) they will treat you better usually.
Cost of gas, vehicle, and 200 for the oman visa.


----------



## goldisking

*Oman border visa run*

Thank you so much and I've been reading this forum a lot about the visa run. I don't think there should be a problem because I'm a US citizen and can speak a fluent American accent but just that I still look Asian. I've visited AD before a few times and I know what it's like to be stared at. So the cost of the visa is 200 Dirham or in Oman currency? That's the cost to cross the border to Oman or the cost of getting the UAE tourist visa on arrival? Thanks so much Jynxgirl!!!


----------

